# Turn signals do not work but hazard lights are working



## phichi372 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a 2002 Supercharged Frontier and recently installed a new radio. For some reason my turning signals no longer work. The fuses and flasher are good and the hazard lights are fully functional as well as the headlights and instrument cluster. The stereo was from Crutchfield and they supplied a wiring harness so there was no need to splice into any factory wiring. I was told the turn signal switch might have been shorted but I do not see how. 

Has anyone experienced a problem like this?

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Froggerfan (May 29, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but did you find the problem? I just installed my stock stereo back in my frontier and I'm having the exact same problem. Hazard lights and everything else works except the turn signals.


----------



## Froggerfan (May 29, 2012)

I found my problem. Turned out to be a pin was bent down on the hazard light switch/button connector. I bent it up/straight and everything works again.


----------

